# PIP with test E and not test C...Why ?



## ib2000 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pinned 300 mgs test C 2x week with very little pip. I had to switch to test E and i have noticed a big diiference relative to increased pip with test E. Any thoughts as to why more pip with E than C ? Thanks for the help !


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 19, 2013)

What lab or source are you using? It shouldn't make a difference. Are you using different sources?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have noticed the same... legit UGL enanthate vs HG cypionate from the pharmacy.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2013)

*must to be good gear quality ..you got what you pay...go with gmp human gear and no PIP!*


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 20, 2013)

I was useing human, pharmacy grade C and had to switch to Legit UGL test E. I have several freinds running same test E and they are NOT experiencing pip. 
Hey trojanman, are our experiences the same in this regard ? I tried to send you a PM but your box is full. What is the cause ? What should I do at this point ? I have some Deca so should I dilute the E or stop useing the E all together ? Any domestic sponsors for pharmacy grade C ? Help, feeling sorta frustrated as I am only a few weeks into this cycle ! Thanks for the help !!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Something is wrong but I dont believe there is a practical way to tell exactly what is causing you the pain. It could be the process isn't  being followed correctly, the carrier oil, who knows? 
I can tell you testE should not cause you any pain, period. If it hurts, I would stop using it.

others may chime in with a more detailed answer...either way, I would move on.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 20, 2013)

test E should not hurt. you can get some gso and a .22 syringe filter into a sterile empty vial. filter out enough to add .5cc per injection and add that to each shot this should dilute it and ease the pain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 20, 2013)

ib2000 said:


> I was useing human, pharmacy grade C and had to switch to Legit UGL test E. I have several freinds running same test E and they are NOT experiencing pip.
> Hey trojanman, are our experiences the same in this regard ? I tried to send you a PM but your box is full. What is the cause ? What should I do at this point ? I have some Deca so should I dilute the E or stop useing the E all together ? Any domestic sponsors for pharmacy grade C ? Help, feeling sorta frustrated as I am only a few weeks into this cycle ! Thanks for the help !!



If the pain is post injection, and not like a day later with soreness than I'd say something isn't right. What I experienced with a known UGL is that test E left me a little more sore than what I currently experience with test C I get from my pharmacy. Neither of them really hurt post injection other than the next day or two I noticed test E left my muscle noticeably more sore. Only time I ever felt it wasn't tolerable was when trying some UGL 400mg/ml test. That was just brutal. However at 250mg/ml Test E shouldn't be so bad that you are thinking about stopping the cycle. Hope this helps.


----------



## s2h (Apr 20, 2013)

What level of PIP are you having?...like suspension type PIP or more like a 400+ blend would give?...the E and C arent the same brand correct?


----------



## longworthb (Apr 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *must to be good gear quality ..you got what you pay...go with gmp human gear and no PIP!*


How did I know that was coming


----------



## rage racing (Apr 20, 2013)

Whats the concentration of the test e vs. the tesr c? Test e at 300mg/ml is gonna feeel different than test c at say 200mg/ml.


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 20, 2013)

I was told that the test E was 300 mg/ ml. but was most likely overdosed to " like 350 ".





rage racing said:


> Whats the concentration of the test e vs. the tesr c? Test e at 300mg/ml is gonna feeel different than test c at say 200mg/ml.


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 20, 2013)

LMAO!!....not really my ass is sore !!! 





longworthb said:


> How did I know that was coming


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 20, 2013)

Correct, not same brand. as far as pain level, i would say it feels like a few tetenius shots all at once in my glute. Starts about 1-2 hours after inject, spreads out about 3 inches from that spot and starts to go away slowly after 3-4 days. Thoughts !! No redness, warmth, or soft spot. 





s2h said:


> What level of PIP are you having?...like suspension type PIP or more like a 400+ blend would give?...the E and C arent the same brand correct?


----------



## s2h (Apr 20, 2013)

ib2000 said:


> Correct, not same brand. as far as pain level, i would say it feels like a few tetenius shots all at once in my glute. Starts about 1-2 hours after inject, spreads out about 3 inches from that spot and starts to go away slowly after 3-4 days. Thoughts !! No redness, warmth, or soft spot.



the obvious would be to avoid that brand and/or test E...there are some that have issues with test E..could be to much BA or BB..could be the oil..something isnt agreeing with you so just dont use it..you said you didnt know if it was 300mg or not..so its a homebrew clearly..that could be where the problem is also..


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2013)

For all you know it could be prop. Short esters hurt.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Walk to trash can with gear, drop it in.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 20, 2013)

I get pretty good pip from my scripted cyp.   Suck it up!


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 21, 2013)

You may have a point there as the vial is not labeled and the sourse does sell prop as well. However the prop is 50 mgs/ml. Do you think i would get this much pip, as i described it above, with a 1 ml. pin of prop. ? 





bigmoe65 said:


> For all you know it could be prop. Short esters hurt.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe insufficiently washed carbolic acid remainder, used during enanthate esterification?

home brewed test painful [Archive] - Anabolic Steroid Forums


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have thought about just sucking it up and continueing to run it. But.....the PIP is pretty fierce and as a result it has a negative impact on hindering my workouts....i am always over the top pissed off due to being sore. Most of all my biggest concern, based upon some of the knowledge shared with me here on this thread, is that it is a UGL product and I am not as confident in it as i would be if it was a pharm grade product. If it was pharm grade it would be easier for me to suck it up with confidence !! THIS BOARD AND MEMBERS ARE BY FAR THE BEST ON THE NET !!. 





exphys88 said:


> I get pretty good pip from my scripted cyp.   Suck it up!


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 21, 2013)

THANKS, I thought I remembered reading this but couldnt find it when i looked !!! =chocolatemalt;3065338]Maybe insufficiently washed carbolic acid remainder, used during enanthate esterification?

home brewed test painful [Archive] - Anabolic Steroid Forums[/QUOTE]


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *must to be good gear quality ..you got what you pay...go with gmp human gear and no PIP!*



How do you know how much he paid?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 21, 2013)

ib2000 said:


> I have thought about just sucking it up and continueing to run it. But.....the PIP is pretty fierce and as a result it has a negative impact on hindering my workouts....i am always over the top pissed off due to being sore. Most of all my biggest concern, based upon some of the knowledge shared with me here on this thread, is that it is a UGL product and I am not as confident in it as i would be if it was a pharm grade product. If it was pharm grade it would be easier for me to suck it up with confidence !! THIS BOARD AND MEMBERS ARE BY FAR THE BEST ON THE NET !!.



Sounds pretty bad the way you put it.  If you can't hit the weights, the benefits have essentially been nullified.  FWIW my MLG test-e has basically zero PIP, been using it for 6+ mos.  Test-e is usually pretty cheap anyway so it might be replacement time...


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 21, 2013)

I had some test I just switched to feels like a mule kicked me where ever I pin it.Good stuff but if I shoot in lower body bye bye leg day


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 21, 2013)

BINGO....BIG TRUE... FEELS LIKE A MULE KICKED ME IN THE GLUTE !!! pinned right glute this past monday and soreness is pretty much gone now. pinned left glute friday and sore big time starting within 2 hours after and still today. Hopefully back to normal by this friday. Running dbol from same sourse and strength is up 20 plus pounds on lifts and starting to loose more stubborn fat from lower outer chest and armpits after hitting a plateau. I started this cycle after training for a year and looseing 80 lbs so i am sortof frustrated with this issue with the test E not agreeing with me at this point.  





ontopthegame85 said:


> I had some test I just switched to feels like a mule kicked me where ever I pin it.Good stuff but if I shoot in lower body bye bye leg day


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 21, 2013)

Could be too much BA in the product.

With quality gear I never get pip even with stuff like test prop. Although pharma test is zero zero zero pip, is heaven


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2013)

Its probably just made with too much solvent. As long as you're not getting red and hot where you inject it is probably safe to say it wont hurt you...aside from the soreness you have.

When I was sore from 400mg/ml stuff I couldn't even workout. I was doing quad injections and I was limping around. I had to tell people I fell down and hurt my leg. Pretty lame to me. I really would say spend some money at get some different stuff if its so bad you can't workout. I ended up pitching my high mg/ml gear because its useless if you can't workout on it.


----------



## SFW (Apr 22, 2013)

Its probably NOT the high BA ratio causing the pain. BA is actually phenyl carbinol, a local anesthetic. If you mixed it with epinepherine, you would have a pretty good local.

Anyway, the pain youre probably experiencing is the Test falling out of solution in the depot. The solvent (BA) is absorbed rapidly and the gear crystalizes within the muscle belly, causing pain and swelling. Not to mention a very hard feel to the overall area.

Im going to speculate that youre UGL used a high mg/ml concentration and probably didnt use BB in the test e.


----------



## SFW (Apr 22, 2013)

Not to Hijack, but this has happened to me with Test E home brew. (crashed in depot)

Do you think the crystals are absorbed in the body or is the Gear atually wasted??  

Opinions on this??


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 22, 2013)

SFW said:


> Not to Hijack, but this has happened to me with Test E home brew. (crashed in depot)
> 
> Do you think the crystals are absorbed in the body or is the Gear atually wasted??
> 
> Opinions on this??



The gear has to go *somewhere*, doubtful it stays forever crystallized in the muscle.  Seems like it would slowly dissolve into nearby capillaries and into the bloodstream, doing what you meant it to do but perhaps a slower release rate than a non-crystallized depot.  Hmm... that's all just speculation.


----------



## ib2000 (Apr 22, 2013)

Perhaps the following may help shed some light into what was causeing the pip with the test E. If so please let me know. I dont know and I am still learning.You knowledgeable bros will have to chime in. I thought the consentration of the test E might be too much for me so today I pinned 1/2 ml. of the test E, approx. 150 mg, and 1 ml. of Deca which is 250 mg/ml. in the same pin. And..........ZERO PIP !!! Any thoughts ? Does this shine any light into what was causeing the pip ? Thanks Alot for all the replys and help thus far !!!





chocolatemalt said:


> The gear has to go *somewhere*, doubtful it stays forever crystallized in the muscle.  Seems like it would slowly dissolve into nearby capillaries and into the bloodstream, doing what you meant it to do but perhaps a slower release rate than a non-crystallized depot.  Hmm... that's all just speculation.


----------

